# Baby formula a good source of vitamins



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2014)

So I'm not really a vitamin guy but i was just looking at my babies formula label and it's got every vitamin and mineral known to man pretty much. Lol. If it's good enough for a baby to grow healthy off of its gotta be quality stuff. Thinking about throwing a scoop in with my shake. Anyone ever heard or try this? 

Probably just an expensive dumb way to get vits and mins.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 4, 2014)

Breast Milk is the best protein out there. I remember some guy in the NFL would buy it and store it in his freezer years ago. I forget who it was, but it sounds like something Romanowski would do.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2014)

My wife's still squirting her breast milk at me whenever she gets the chance. Maybe I should start catching it in a cup and drinking it


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2014)

My kids had tit  till they were close to two years old. Never had a bottle or a pacifier yet they still both need braces. WTF?? Anyway those were good times.  I use to put boobie milk in my coffee and in my shakes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2014)

Seek she didn't yell at you for stealing the kids milk? I could hear my wife saying "I ****ing pumped all day for that little bit"


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 4, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> My wife's still squirting her breast milk at me whenever she gets the chance. Maybe I should start catching it in a cup and drinking it



I'd be lying if I said I never tried some. Just get it right from the source. No need for cups when you got nips. I should have kept drinking it because my wife would still have nice, big, milky, titties...and I'd have dat protein. I only tried it once. Didn't taste bad at all.


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 4, 2014)

Couldn't hurt, but my impression is that vitamins are vitamins man. Just take the pill.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 4, 2014)

just take Prenatal Vitamins!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Seek she didn't yell at you for stealing the kids milk? I could hear my wife saying "I ****ing pumped all day for that little bit"



No bro. she was a stay at home MOM and those kids were always wrapped around her waist, there was never a need to store and freeze.  I would just have her squeeze  that milk right into the mixer or coffee cup. LOL. She didnt care where she was, when it was time to feed sh'ed pull out  that tit and those kids were like lions to a zebra.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 4, 2014)

Seeker said:


> No bro. she was a stay at home MOM and those kids were always wrapped around her waist, there was never a need to store and freeze.  I would just have her squeeze  that milk right into the mixer or coffee cup. LOL. She didnt care where she was, when it was time to feed sh'ed pull out  that tit and those kids were like lions to a zebra.



Yeah my wife only pumped some when she wanted to drink a bottle of wine that night, or we were going out and the babysitter needed it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2014)

Yea it dont taste that bad. 

And that's hilarious seek. Come here hunny I need some creamer in my coffee. Lol


----------



## Onrek (Mar 4, 2014)

This is one of the best breast milk discussions I've ever seen. Now I wish I took advantage of my child's mother's tits when I had that chance.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2014)

Ive been eating baby food for years...the sweet potato great for a carb up


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> Ive been eating baby food for years...the sweet potato great for a carb up



Some guys use it for contest prep.


----------



## event462 (Mar 5, 2014)

Jenner said:


> just take Prenatal Vitamins!



I actually take prenatal vitamins myself. My girlfriend is an RN BSN and said it wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

Jenner said:


> just take Prenatal Vitamins!



I've never thought about that before. Hmmm...


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

event462 said:


> I actually take prenatal vitamins myself. My girlfriend is an RN BSN and said it wouldn't be a bad idea.



What brand are you taking? I've been reading about prenatals, and some have things in them I wonder about, such as dha.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 5, 2014)

Jenner said:


> just take Prenatal Vitamins!



Not as fun as the natural Milk Geysers, sometimes they just go off without warning


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2014)

Dog food is loaded with vitamins as well. And protein.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 5, 2014)

Since I've been lactating since my denkall test400 cycle back in 2000.. Can I drink my own milk?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dog food is loaded with vitamins as well. And protein.


Not a bad idea cus my English bulldog is pretty jacked.


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Since I've been lactating since my denkall test400 cycle back in 2000.. Can I drink my own milk?



Hey, I certainly remember the days of denkall. I thought I was the only old(er) guy lol around here. Do you remember the qv (quality vet), and of course, t-tornel? All mex stuff.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 5, 2014)

My mother used to buy me baby formula when I told her I was bulking, I always thought it was weird but it tasted great and put on mass. (This stays between us)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 5, 2014)

meat said:


> Hey, I certainly remember the days of denkall. I thought I was the only old(er) guy lol around here. Do you remember the qv (quality vet), and of course, t-tornel? All mex stuff.



I used to like qv deca 300. Nice change from most HG that was 100mg or the damn organon 50mg deca.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 5, 2014)

I took almost all hg and Mexican for years..

Organon
Steris
Tornell
Brovel
Qv
Jurox
Ttokkyo....


These kids today don't know real PIP


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 5, 2014)

Steris test cyp was my first cycle. 1 10cc bottle for $150 lol.


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I used to like qv deca 300. Nice change from most HG that was 100mg or the damn organon 50mg deca.



I remember it well!


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I took almost all hg and Mexican for years..
> 
> Organon
> Steris
> ...



Exactly! The denkall 400 used to HURT!!!! Ouch! And yes, those brands bring me back to pre sept 11 when my wife and I used to vacation at South Padre Island, TX, and I'd go to Matamoros EVERY DAY and man shop!!!!! Oh damn, did I bring back the goodies back then!!! That's before they scanned checked bags at the airport. And just to be safe, I UPS'd several packs home from inside Texas. Damn, do I remember those days! Wow! Now I'm divorced, and have to compound gear myself. Lol


----------



## event462 (Mar 5, 2014)

I take nature brand with dha.


----------



## meat (Mar 7, 2014)

event462 said:


> I take nature brand with dha.



You may be onto something.
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...ctiveIngredientName=DHA (DOCOSAHEXAENOIC ACID)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 12, 2014)

Johny said:


> @Seeker
> Emmmm well I'd be relaxing if I said I never tried some. Just get it right from the resource. No need for glasses when you got nips. I should have kept consuming it because my spouse would still have awesome, big, milky, titties...and I'd have dat proteins. I only tried it once. Didn't flavor bad at all.



A suggestion for when it doesn't taste the best....put some chocolate syrup in your mouth beforehand, suck all the milk you want out, shake your head back and forth quickly and you have some all natural chocolate milk


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

..why is that hyperlinked to a corporate place?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 15, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ..why is that hyperlinked to a corporate place?



Don't know but it's been removed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ..why is that hyperlinked to a corporate place?



He likes getting banned


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

meat said:


> Exactly! The denkall 400 used to HURT!!!! Ouch! And yes, those brands bring me back to pre sept 11 when my wife and I used to vacation at South Padre Island, TX, and I'd go to Matamoros EVERY DAY and man shop!!!!! Oh damn, did I bring back the goodies back then!!! That's before they scanned checked bags at the airport. And just to be safe, I UPS'd several packs home from inside Texas. Damn, do I remember those days! Wow! Now I'm divorced, and have to compound gear myself. Lol


Hijacked this.


I saw a clip somewhere 
"remember looking at the elbow rest on an airplane seat....where the ashtray was, or the lighter.....and I ask. What the hell happened to this country"

In my car.  Theres an ashtray on each door....and 3 push lighters.  And I dont even smoke.  Kids now days plug things into the cigarette lighter.


And thanks coach.  I didnt know what was going on


----------



## meat (Mar 15, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Hijacked this.
> 
> 
> I saw a clip somewhere
> ...



LOL! And the last Benz I had, was equipped with ashtrays everywhere. I always take the cigar lighters out. Looks like he Germans still smoke heavily.


----------

